# Hawgfest Review



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHEW! I'm exhausted. It was a fishing/working weekend for me. Fished Hawgfest with Brewkettle, Frank, and Jim Peters from "Inside the Great Outdoors" radio, one of our media partners... Anyway, our team, well, didn't do very well. It was still fun and I got some great video of the launch and sunrise, plus the weigh in and post-party. A story on the FEST did run on WKYC at 11PM Saturday, plus the next morning on the AM newscast. THANKS TO EVERYONE! Volunteers, participants, sponsors, the City of Vermilion. THANKS! 

I have a couple pix to post... Not many, as I fished, shot video, digital pix, cell phone pix, plus called in a weigh-in update to WKYC which did get posted on wkyc.com/outdoors... I'll post the full results there as well tomorrow. 

Now, I'm off to prepare for the FLW Championship... Tomorrow AM I get to videotape a story with Cleveland Browns left tackle Joe Thomas. 

I'll also update the outdoors blog and website, plus get to work on the Hawgfest video wrap up... I need some sleep.

Nice fish everyone and thanks again.

(I'll upload pix tomorrow... can't keep my eyes open!)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i saw you with a video camera, do you have a link to some vids? i fell asleep waiting for the ch 3's news saturday and sunday nights. thanks


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Let's not forget...we got beat up by some cripple guy...!   

That's freckin dedication and I'm loving every minute of it....BTW, who was that guy...?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

First pic is my favorite. This is Mrs. Big Johnson (Amanda) with a nice 8lb and some odd oounce walleye.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish coming in.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Launch and weigh in ran smooth smooth smooth. Thanks to all the organizers, volunteers, and participants for making it work so well.

When I get the video portion done, I will post a link.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

After many hours of searching, I found the Walleye repelling device obviously planted by some other Fest entrants on our boat. I had looked at it over and over again, and did not notice the strange high pitched noise until I opened the bag of Walmart Brand "Combo's" someone had planted on our rig that morning cloaked in a *banana* yellow drift bag. 

I think this find deserves a full investigation that will disqualify everyone until they can account for each and every member of their teams where abouts from Friday at 6:00 pm until Saturday at 7:00 am. 

It's a conspiracy! Something smells very, very fishy, and I know its not our boat!:S 

brewkettle

By the way, Anyone that might be able to show a brother how to run the right program, please PM me. I will be happy to take you fishing if you can show me something about catching.:B


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Rumor has it that Big Daddy wears yellow under garments too! 
You can't blame us, you picked him! LOL.
DC


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't thank everyone enough for another outstanding event! Met a lot of folks I've known online for years, as well as some familiar faces which was sweet. Just wish I had the time to personally thank everyone for their support face to face.

A few thanks...

First and foremost, to Pat Stein, Mayor Anderson, and the City of Vermilion for being such supportive and gracious hosts. Entering the city on route 6, "Welcome Hawgfest" billboards and signs in shop windows could be seen all down the strip. We really felt the welcome!! Thanks to the folks at the Red Clay on the River for providing us the check-in/weigh-in site as well.

Thanks to all of our sponsors and donators including WKYC TV-3, Evinrude E TEC, Sharpnack II Chevrolet, Starcraft Marine, City of Vermilion, West Marine, Ray Sterk Catering, Rich's Hook Line and Sinker, Cranberry Creek Marina, Navionics, Medina Plating, Reef Stalker Sport Fishing Charters, Legacy Charters, Blue Dophin Charters, Eyestalker Charters, Freebird Charters, Kevin Michnicki, Trent Lee, Ole Petes Tackle, Daves Bait, Den's Sportsmans Outpost, Cisco Fishing Systems, Amish Outfitters, XTackle, Erie Outfitters and Inside the Great Outdoors.

I'd also like to thank the following for their help (bustin their humps is more like it!) at the event...Steelheadbob, Capt & Mrs Muskey, Mike (Lewis' Son), Karel and Lynda, Moron D), Kmb411, Sowbelly, Dan Geis, Toolman, BKR, Mikie @ Cranberry Creek, Bud, the Vermilion volunteers and of course the OGF/WBSA staffs. Hats off to everyone who volunteered their time to help make this event go as smoothly as it did.

Last but not least, everyone who participated in the 2007 Vermilion Hawg Fest!! It was a large and extremely talented field of anglers, and you all should be proud of your accomplishments.

Hope to see you all in 2008!

Brandon


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It was my first Hawgfest and I can see why everyone gets so excited about it. It is really a great event and like Brandon said the city really welcomed the event and helped to accommodate it. I would like to thank all who made it happen, all of the Vermilion businesses, OGF volunteers, and the WBSA volunteers. I can only imagine the work you guys put in to this event. I think everyone can agree that the work paid off.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Big Daddy, you do know that Mr. Thomas is a fisherman don't you? In fact he was out fishing on draft day!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got done fishing with Mr. Thomas. Joe's a real nice guy. I'll post a full report after I get the photos loaded.

There will also be a story on WKYC at 6 and 7PM on the trip. 

It was a blast and the perch were pretty cooperative, once I showed them the way... LOL!!!!

More later.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a great time at the Fest..I will comment more later.
Carl...you are big enough..did he offer you a guard spot on the Browns offensive line??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Joe was supposed to come aboard my boat and go fishing a few weeks ago (Brother B hooked it up, I had no idea who he was), but he ended up getting to busy to do it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Report will be in Lake Erie forum...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I posted the results on wkyc.com/outdoors. Amanda, you're a star!!! 

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/


----------

